# Got my Eric Stevens hlcds today



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Have to say how extremely quick they were delivered in just a few days , the build is better than awesome in my opinion and I have already put the right side in place, not hooked up yet but in place and waiting to listen, I did leave enough room to play with placement and will be adjusting if necessary, thanks Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't speak for everyone, but I would enjoy some pictures.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed! Eric's a great guy and is great with customer support!


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

nadcicle said:


> Can't speak for everyone, but I would enjoy some pictures.


Agreed.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you get them with the drivers or just the bodies?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Where do you buy these at? Website?


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

Pictures are always a good thing.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

dallasneon said:


> Where do you buy these at? Website?


They can be purchased directly from Eric.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

dallasneon said:


> Where do you buy these at? Website?


From Eric Stevens - and there's no website... yet... 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Lou, thanks for the kind words.

I sell the HLCD sets direct for now as I didn't want to confuse the launch of other things going on, in hind sight with the time it's taken I should have created a website. PM me for more on the HLCD.

Eric


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

As soon as Verizon pulled their heads out of their asses and gets the server back up i will take pics and post them,I have them finally hooked up and playing damn they are awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought them with the drivers, I won't say for how much but I can tell you that it was a really good deal as far as I am concerned , now I Need to hook up my laptop and adjust the eq I my bit one, I don think it's gonna very much either as they sound phenomenal right out of the box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Add me as another very satisfied ES Audio customer with full size horns and Ultra drivers.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

been running my MH for about 3 years now, have no plans to replace them! even with the CD1e, they sound amazing.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

minbari said:


> been running my MH for about 3 years now, have no plans to replace them! even with the CD1e, they sound amazing.


Agreed... CD1e is an underrated driver 

Kelvin


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

nadcicle said:


> Can't speak for everyone, but I would enjoy some pictures.


Full size pro horns


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry guys,i went on vacation for the week with my wife so i will put some up installed later this evening


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks good. glad to see he is still at it


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

here they are,please excuse them being so dark,this is the left side,







[/URL][/IMG]
this is the right side







[/URL][/IMG]i am still playing with placement on these but for now they sound awesome where they are at,


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> here they are,please excuse them being so dark,this is the left side,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you have going in that hole in your kickpanel?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i did have 3 1/2 inch midranges in there but since than pulled them,i found some used kicks for my xb so those will be put back to stock


----------



## FLDUBBIN (Aug 28, 2014)

Eric - Sending PM about HLCD


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Eric, or anyone... What are those things made out of some kind of resin? Got a funny smell to them, esp when they heat up. got a couple of good whiff's when cutting them and drilling them. And setting them in the car for the afternoon also.

Josh


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

urethane


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Eric, or anyone... What are those things made out of some kind of resin? Got a funny smell to them, esp when they heat up. got a couple of good whiff's when cutting them and drilling them. And setting them in the car for the afternoon also.
> 
> Josh


they will outgas for a little while, but the smell will go away.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I figured about the outgassing.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Eric, or anyone... What are those things made out of some kind of resin? Got a funny smell to them, esp when they heat up. got a couple of good whiff's when cutting them and drilling them. And setting them in the car for the afternoon also.
> 
> Josh



Josh,

Its a Urethane material. Yep they smell like RAID bug spray when cut or drilled. Its an off gassing of that occurs but is not toxic in any way.

Eric


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> Josh,
> 
> Its a Urethane material. Yep they smell like RAID bug spray when cut or drilled. Its an off gassing of that occurs but is not toxic in any way.
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric, If or when you revamp your horn molds, maybe consider putting some kind of mounting tab back near the motor someplace. May help some w/ mounting, esp w/ heavier motors.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Eric Stevens said:


> Josh,
> 
> Its a Urethane material. Yep they smell like RAID bug spray when cut or drilled. Its an off gassing of that occurs but is not toxic in any way.
> 
> Eric


Except maybe to a bug. :laugh:


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Eric, PM'd you about HLCD's. you there?


----------

